# Honey Mushrooms?



## fatdutchiejesse (May 3, 2013)

I found some mushrooms in Starved Rock around Labour Day. I didn't pick them, but I wanted to know if they were honey mushrooms. Can anyone tell based on this photo?


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep, they're Honeys! They look lighter-colored than the ones I'm used to finding, but they are unmistakable once you've collected them a few times. Go back to that spot next Fall and you should find more...


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Look like honeys to me. Do a spore print if unsure there is a deadly look alike called Galerina.


----------

